# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  قائمة مخطوطات جديدة بها الكثير مما لم يطبع

## الوفائى

1.     كتاب الضياء الوضاح فى تفسير سورة الانشراح -  للفقير محمود محمد السبعاوى سنة 1355 (لم يطبع)
2.     دلائل الخيرات  - الشيخ الجزولى – نسخة بخط جيد بالالوان مكتوبة سنة 1286 – به سوس خفيف
3.     تحفة الاكياس فى حسن الظن بالناس -  للشيخ على بن عامر المغربى الجعفرى الشهير بالفولى دفين المنيا بمصر -  كتبه -  حسن بن رجب القنائى اوالقنابى سنة 1111هج (لم يطبع حديثا)
4. ترجمة العارف بالله سيدى على الفولى المصرى دفين المنيا صاحب تحفة الاكياس -  بقلم محمد كامل الاسيوطى سنة 1365هج (لم يطبع)
5.     كتاب التحرير للشخ زكريا الانصارى - نسخة قديمة بدون تاريخ (350سنة تقريبا) ناقص اواراق من الوسط 
6.     قصة ابى يزيد البسطامى – بدون تاريخ ( 150 سنة تقريبا) – 8 ورقات قطع صغير
7.     دلائل الخيرات  - الشيخ الجزولى – نسخة بخط جيد بالالوان مكتوبة سنة 1291 – تجليد اصلى
8.     جوهرة التوحيد للشيخ ابراهيم اللقانى – 16ص قطع صغير – دت
9.     الاحراز فى بعض انواع المجاز – سيدى الشيخ احمد السجاعى – بخط عبد الفتاح النجاتى – سنة 1189هج - (لم يطبع)
10. مجلد يحتوى على1-رسالة فى البلاغة 2- رسالة فى الكلمات التى تتعسر على المبتدىء -3- رسالة فى الصرف بخط مؤلفها مصطفى زادة سنة1187هج – 4- رسالة فى العروض والقوافى -5- رسالة فى لااله الا الله للبر كوى -6- متن علاقة -7- شرح الشمسية لقطب الدين الرازى سنة1192هج – ت اصلى
11. حاشية الشيخ محمد الخضرى الدمياطى على مولد العلامة البهائى – بخط عبد الفتاح الجمل سنة1290هج – 191ص(لم يطبع)
12. قصة عبد الملك بن مروان – بخط غياض موسى سنة 1250 – 50ص ق صغير  (لم يطبع)
13. قصة الميمون – بخط ادريس المالكى سنة 1297 – 70ص – ق وسط (لم يطبع)
14. رسالة في التغني وحرمته ووجوب استماع الخطبة - للشيخ احمد الرومى الاقحصارى - يليها رسالة فى طبقات المجتهدين - بدون تاريخ(سنة 1050تقريبا) (لم يطبع)
15. شرح (الجوهر المكنون فى بيان الواجب والمسنون) على مذهب الامام الشافعى – الشيخ احمد الابيارى الشافعى – مكتوب سنة1263هج – مجلد ضخم - (لم يطبع)
16. جوهرة الاعيان فى تحرير سور القرآن – الشيخ احمد المرحومى الشافعى الشاذلى – بخط محمد المحلاوى سنة1323هج (لم يطبع)
17. متن المعفوات – بن العماد – بخط محمد السنميهى الشافعى 1309
18. تقييدات على خطبة شرح القطر لابن هشام – الشيخ اسماعيل الجوهرى الازهرى -  دت – ويليه فى نفس المجلد انباه الاذكياء بحياة الانبياء – مولانا الجلال السيوطى – دت (لم يطبع)
19. شرح الرسالة السمرقندية – الشيخ احمد الملوى – بخط محمد الطوخى الازهرى سنة1156 – 16ورقة
20. حاشية البقرى على شرح الرحبية للشيخ عطية القهوتى – مكتوبة سنة 1272 – 80 ص وسط
21. مجموع يحتوى على1- افادة الخير بنصه فى زيادة العمر ونقصه للسيوطى (ناقص) 2- رفع المون فى الاطلاع على احوال الطاعون لمجهول -3- كشف اللثام عما يزيل الشكوك والاوهام فى تفسير قوله (اذا تمنى القى الشيطان) للشيخ على المنشليلى المالكى -4- فتح المنان ببيان الرسل فى القرآن – للسجاعى –دت – (كل الرسائل به لم تطبع)
22. رسالة فى فتنة المقبور والسؤال – العلامة السيوطى – بخط احمد الشبلى سنة1172 – (لم يطبع)
23. مظهر التقديس بزوال دولة الفرنسيس – الجبرتى – نسخة ناقصة من الاخر عليها خط الشيخ احمد رافع الطهطاوى – 
24. الجزء الثانى من الترغيب والترهيب – بخط الشيخ احمد فهمى محمد سنة 1944
25. ثلث من دلائل الخيرات مكتوب سنة 1098 – قط صغير 30 ورقة تقريبا
26. الكواكب الدرية فى معرفة العقائد التوحيدية – للشيخ حسن بن ابراهيم السمنودى – يليه بعض القصائد والحكم مرتبة على الحروف   - بخطه سنة 1331 – 10 ورقات قط كبير (لم يطبع)
27. النصحية الرائية فى دعوة محمد بن عبدالله الدنقلاوى(المهد  ) – نقيب الاشراف محمد شريف باشا الطيبى شيخ علماء السودان – 1306 (لم يطبع)
28. الطريقة المحمدية والسيرة الاحمدية – الشيخ محمد البركوى – نسخة بخط جميل جدا وعليها هوامش – بدون تاريخ(400سنة تقريبا)
29. - اصل الاصول فى علم الفلك والنجوم -  ابو العنبس الصيمرى من علماء القرن الثالث الهجرى – نسخة بخط جيد بدون ناسخ سنة 1173- 384ص+5ص  فهرس  (لم يطبع)
30. الهيات مرحوم مصطفى افنديك – مذهب بالتركى
31. حاشية الشيخ احمد الصاوى على الجوهرة للامام اللقانى - بخط محمد الببيانى  سنة 1277 – 160 ص- ق وسط
32. حاشية الشيخ احمد الصاوى على الجوهرة للامام اللقانى – بخط ابراهيم الشرمبلالى 1276 – 130ص - ق وسط
33. حاشية الشيخ ابراهيم الباجورى على السنوسية – بخط محمد الببيانى  سنة 1277– 100ص وسط
34. شرح الرحبية فى الفرائض – الماردينى – بخط محمد الزفتاوى الشافعى سنة1273- 80ص وسط
35. رسالة سنية على مذهب السادة الحنفية (فى مسئلة الحرام المشهورة بدمياط) – لمفتى الديار المصرية  الشيخ محمد الوراقى المالكى  بخطه سنة1296  - 16 ورقة وسط (لم يطبع)
36. حاشية على رسالة الفضالى فى علم الكلام – بخط مؤلفها الشيخ محمد سليمان الوراقى – (لم يكملها) 6 ورقات (لم يطبع)
37. شرح الكافية فى التصريف  -  جلال الدين السيوطى- بخط تقى الدين الشافعى الخليجى سنة1119(14ورقة) (لم يطبع)
38. شرح الشيخ زكريا الانصارى على ايساغوجى  لاثير الدين الابهرى – بخط سليمان بن عبد الوهاب الدسوقى الشافعى  سنة 1187هجرية – 24 ورقة قطع وسط
39. حواشى وتقريرات الشيخ احمد الميهى الشبينى النعمانى على قصة المولدى النبوى له – مسودته بخطه سنة 1245 – 22ورقة وسط  (لم يطبع)
40. تحريرات حرز الامانى فى القرآت السبع – 20 ورقة بدون ق وسط
41. رسالة لطيفة تتعلق بمسئلة (الآن) فى علم وجوه القرآن – بخط مولفها بدون تاريخ – 10 ورقات (لم يطبع)
42. تحريرات القرآت السبعة – بخط الشيخ محمد السيوطى الشهير بجده – سنة 1354 – 20صفحة  - ق وسط
43. متن الشاطبة – الامام الشاطبى – بدون تاريخ – 40 ورقة تقريبا
44. متن الشاطبة – الامام الشاطبى – بخط مصطفى حمدى سنة 1275
45. متن المنهج – الشيخ زكريا الانصارى – بخط احمد الدسوقى سنة 1275
46. الرسالة السنية فى عبادة السادة الحنفية – احمد ابو الخير الملاح بخط مؤلفها بدون تاريخ(1350تقريبا (لم يطبع)
47. المربع فى حكم العقد على المذاهب الاربع – الشيخ عبد المعطى السملاوى صاحب ترغيب المشتاق – نسخة سنة 1204 – 9ورقات  وسط - (لم يطبع)
48. الجوهرة الزكية فى صفات الله العلية – بدون ت – 18 ص ق صغير - (لم يطبع)
49. مراسلات للاشراف والعلماء  - بدون ت – 20ص - (لم يطبع)
50. قصة القاضى والسارق – 20ص بدون ت – (لم يطبع)
51. ارجوزة فى النحو ( أولها الحمد لله الذي قد وفقا) – نظم الشرف العمريطى  - بخطه بدون تاريخ (400 سنة تقريبا) – 10 ورقات وسط 
52. متن العلامة الباجورى فى التوحيد – مكتوبة سنة 1324
53. فيض المنان على الدرة البيضاء للأخضري عبد الرحمن – الشيخ محمد عليش المالكى – بخط محمد البلخى المالكى سنة 1264 – 40 صفحة - (لم يطبع)
54. رسالة فى علم العروض – لمؤلف مجهول بخطه بدون تاريخ – 8 ورقات وسط (لم يطبع)
55. قصيدة بانت سعاد  - لكعب بن زهير وعليها حواشى وتعليقات – بدون تاريخ(150تقريبا) – 7 ورقات وسط –
56. قصة الاسراء والمعراج – بخط محمد الشريف سنة 1278 – 17 ورقة ناقص ورقة من الوسط – ق وسط 
57. ارجوزة فى العروض  - للشيخ محمد ابو العرفان الصبان صاحب الحواشى – وعليها شروح وتعليقات فى الهوامش – بدون تاريخ او ناسخ – 10ورقات وسط  (لم يطبع)
58. النشر فى القرآت العشر – بن الجزرى – جزئين فى مجلد ضخم قطع وسط – بخط مصطفى العشماوى سنة 1297
59. الجزء الاول من تفسير البيضاوى – مذهب الشرفة بالالوان وبهامشه حواشى – ينتهى بسورة الكهف
60. الجزء الثانى من تفسير البيضاوى (من يس الى الناس)– نسخة بخط جميل جدا بيد يوسف شكر الله سنة 950هجرية – وعليه اختام قديمة وتملكات
61. الجزء الاول من حاشية الشخ سلمان الجمل على تفسير الجلالين – بخط محمود بن احمد سنة 1267 – 62 ملزمة(1140صفحة) قطع وسط-  
62. الجزء الثانى من حاشية الشخ سلمان الجمل على تفسير الجلالين – بخط محمود بن احمد سنة 1267 – 57 ملزمة(1140صفحة) قطع وسط-  
63. الجزء الثالث من حاشية الشخ سلمان الجمل على تفسير الجلالين – بخط محمد شعبان سنة 1262 – 52 ملزمة (1020صفحة) قطع وسط – 
64. الجزء الرابع من حاشية الشخ سلمان الجمل على تفسير الجلالين – بخط محمد شعبان سنة 1262 –قطع وسط 
65. حاشية الشيخ احمد الصاوى على تفسير الجلال المحلى من سورة الاسراء الى الناس – بخط احمد المغربى 1280 – اكثر من 1000صفحة
66. تكملة تفسير الجلال المحلى(من البقرة الى الاسراء)  - سيدى جلال الدين السيوطى – بدون ناسخ او تاريخ  - 22 ملزمة (480 صفحة) – 
67. مجموعة قصائد فى مدح السادة آل باعلوى والرابطة الشرقية  سنة 1347– 111صفحة – ق وسط
68. فضائل رمضان - أبوالارشاد نور الدين علي بن زين العابدين محمد الاجهوري شيخ المالكية في عصره – بخط عبد الغنى الشبراوى دت(300سنة تقريبا)
69. الدر المنظوم لذوى العقول والفهوم(ديوان سيدى عبد الله بن علوى الحداد) – مكتوب سنة 1269هجرية
70. منظومة رائية عجيبة فى عجائب مخلوقات الله فى البر والبحر والجبال – اولها تجلى جمال الله فى السر والجهر – ويليها ميمية للمؤلف – اولها – امن شهودجمال الله ذى الكرم – نظم الشيخ احمد ابى العزائم – 20 ورقة تقريبا قطع طويل    (لم يطبع)
71. شرح حكم بن عطاء الله السكندرى – بن عباد النفرى الرندى – مكتوب سنة 1274 – 38 ملزمة (760صفحة)ق وسط
72.           الحان عشق وهجران -  للمغاورى -  تركى
73. حرز الامانى ووجه الامانى للشاطبى – بخط مصطفى العسال سنة 1275 – وسط
74.           التحفة السنية فى طريق السادة الخلوتية-  بخط مؤلفه الشيخ محمد شلبى الخلوتى – 1279- (لم يطبع)
75. المنح الالهية فى النصائح الدينية – الشيخ محمد الدمهوجى – بدون تاريخ (ورق مسطر) – 60ص ق وسط (لم يطبع)
76.           رسالة فى علم الجفر والحروف – مجهول - (لم يطبع)
77.           البردة الشريفة مع التخميس – بخط داود صادق 1285 – يليها قصيدة عينية
78.           رسالة فى جواب سؤال هل الايمان والاسلام مخلوقان – الشيخ ابو اسحق التونسى – يليها رسالة فى الايمان بخط خليل الشافعى – 1339 -  (لم يطبع)
79.           نتيجة اوقات الصلوات لموقع عقرب الساعات لعرض مصر وما سواها من البلدان(فلك) – السيد عبد الواحد الامير الحسينى –دت -   (لم يطبع)
80.           الرسالة الصحيحة فى بث النصيحة – الشيخ عبد الرحمن الشموتى – بخط مولفه سنة 1323  (لم يطبع)
81.           الدرة المضية فى لاعمال الشمسية(فلك) – الشيخ محمد الاخصاصى – بخط حسن الطبلاوى دت -   (لم يطبع)
82.           البردة الشريفة بخط مغربى جميل  - دت
83.           قصيدة فى نسب السيد عبد الوهاب الميقاتى ابو الريش الشاذلى -  (لم يطبع)
84.           رسالة فى العمل بالربع المجيب – العلامة الماردينى – بخط مغربى بيد ابى القاسم بن محمد سنة1314 –
85.           منظومة فى العقائد – بخط ناظمها محمود مصطفى سنة 1321 -  (لم يطبع)
86.           مطلع النيرين فى تعلق القدرتين – العلامة الامير المالكى  - منقولة من نسخة المؤلف بيد محمد ابو علم – دت -  (لم يطبع)
87.           تاليف كافى فى علم العروض والقوافى
88.           نجاة الارواح فى احكام النكاح – الشيخ احمد الدارى التميمى – دت
89.           درر الحكام شرح غرر الاحكام - للعلامة محمد بن فرامرز المعروف بملا خسرو – نسخة بدون تاريخ
90.           رسالة فى مبادىء العلوم الاثنى عشر المتداولة فى الازهر  - مجهول  - دت (لم يطبع)
91.           رسالة فى صفات الله وضدها ومعناها – للشيخ ابراهيم الباجورى – دت او ناسخ - (لم يطبع)
92.           العقيدة الصغرى – الامام السنوسى – دت 
93.           رسالة فى ادعية ختام رمضان وصلوات – دت
94.           مجلد به شرح السمرقدنية فى آداب البحث - الفاضل عماد الدين يحيى بن أحمد الكاشي - وشرح  المحقق كمال الدين : مسعود الشرواني – وحاشية على الشرح – مكتوب سنة 1226ه
95.           فتاوى العلامة التمرتاشى - محمد بن عبدالله بن احمد, التمرتاشي صاحب تنوير الابصار – يليها تنقيح فتاوى قارى الهداية له ايضا – (لم يطبع)
96.           مجموعة خلاصة المواعظ فى كفاية الخطيب الواعظ – الشيخ على حسن (لم يطبع)
97.           رسالة فى علاقات المجاز – الشيخ احمد العروسى – بخط محمود على سنة1304 – (بها قطع ورطوبة
98.           حرز الاماني ووجه التهاني في القراآت - الامام الشاطبى – ق ص - دت
99.           قصة المعراج – للعلامة نجم الدين الغيطى – نسخة بخط جميل بالالوان – بيد خليل النحاس سنة1329
100.      كراس يحتوى على نقول وفوائد فى الاصول والفقة المالكى – بخط مغربى –دت
101.      كتاب فى علم الكلام –  (لم يطبع)
102.      كتاب فى علم الطب والتراكيب – مراد بك – دت - (لم يطبع)
103.      شرح حكم بن عطاء – الشيخ عبد الله الشرقاوى – 
104.      كتاب فى الفقه الحنفى يبدأ من باب البيوع – بخط محمد البيومى 1261
105.      شرح السمرقندية  - الشيخ احمد الملوى – بخط سيد بن حسن – دت
106.      فتح الحميد المجيد شرح خلاصة التوحيد(للشيخ عيسى البخارى) – الشيخ ابراهيم الجيزاوى – بخط شعيب الجداوى1305 -(لم يطبع)
107.      الفوائد الشنشورية على المنظومة الرحبية – الشيخ عبد الله الشنشورى – بخط محمد الرفاعى1269 – 
108.      كتاب فى علامات الساعة واحوال القيامة – بدون عنوان – بخط فرحات عمران 1217
109.      متن السنوسية للامام السنوسى – مذهب ومزخرف الشرفة والفواصل بخط حاج محمد البغدادى – دت
110.      ورد السحر لسيدى مصطفى البكرى – دت
111.      منظومة فى متشابه القرآن – العلامة السخاوى – بخط محمد بن محمد1260
112.      متن البيقونية فى علم المصطلح – دت
113.      بدء الامالى فى التوحيد –للاوشى – يليه قصيدة البنوفرى
114.        المربع فى حكم العقد على المذاهب الاربع – الشيخ عبد المعطى السملاوى صاحب ترغيب المشتاق –بخط احمد جبريل الشماوى المالكى – دت -  (لم يطبع)
115.        حاشية الباجورى على السمرقندية – بخط القاضى احمد السبكى1276
116.        زوال الترح في شرح منظومة ابن فرح في مصطلح الحديث – عز الدين بن جماعة – بخط احمد القاضى السبكى – دت -(لم يطبع)
117.      رسالة فى التوحيد  - الامام الباجورى- 
118.      شرح الدردير على رسالته فى علم البيان – 1271
119.      مولد النبى صلى الله عليه واله وصحبه وسلم ( وعليه حواشى)– سيدى احمد الدردير - احمد القاضى السبكى – دت
120.        مختصر فى علم الحساب  - العلامة عبد القادر السخاوى – 1272(لم يطبع)
121.      الجواهر المنتظمات فى عقود المقولات – الشيخ احمد السجاعى – دت
122.      منظومة فى الصرف – بن مالك – دت
123.      حاشية الصاوى على شرح الدردير على رسالته فى علم البيان – بخط على الانصارى 1270
124.      التاليف الكافى فى علم العروض والقوافى – 
125.      كتاب فى خلق آدم وحواء  وسبب خروجهما من الجنة – بخط محمد بن على الباز1248 - (لم يطبع)
126.      حزب سيدى محمد بن تاج الدين عبد الرزاق المراكشى – باءجازة الشيخ عبد الرزاق بن السيد على الوفائى الشاذلى – سنة 1329ه – ورقتين ق كبير(لم يطبع)
127.      فتح العزيز الغفار بالكلام على آخر شرح غاية الاختصار(شرح ختم بن قاسم) - تأليف احمد بن عمر الديربى الغنيمى الشافعي – 5ملزمة ق وسط – من نسخة المؤلف سنة 1130ه - (لم يطبع)
128.      التوقيعات و حصص الاوقات والمواسم فى جميع الازمان والساعات (فلك) – احمد بن حسن المغراوى الامليطى الوفائى – بخط المؤلف سنة 1089ه - (لم يطبع) (ولا يوجد منه نسخ)
129.      مقدمه في وقف حمزه وهشام على الهمز – الشيخ احمد الرشيدى – يليها سفينة فى القرآت السبعة – بخط محمد الروبى الميرغنى المالكى سنة 1322 -  (لم يطبع)
130.      الخريدة البهية فى الطريقة الاسعدية النقشبندية – بخط مؤلفه السيد خليل الحسينى النقشبندى المدنى  - دت -  (لم يطبع)
131.      شرح بيتى المقولات – للشيخ احمد السجاعى – دت
132.      هداية الفتاح فى نظم مانع السفاح (في تعليم عاقد النكاح -  علي بن محمد المنير, الشرقاوي ) – نظم الشيخ احمد الرفاعى الشافعى – دت - (لم يطبع)
133.      دلائل الخيرات – الامام الجزولى – مزخرف بالالوان – بخط السيدمحمد بن عبد القادر – سنة 1222هج
134.      دلائل الخيرات – الامام الجزولى – سنة 1091هج
135.      رسالة فى علم الحساب الغبارى – الشيخ محمد الترمانينى – بخط المؤلف سنة 1250هج (لم يطبع)
136.      حاشيه الشيرانشي على شرح العصام على الرساله الوضعيه العضديه – بخط بن الكردى – خط جميل  - سنة 1153 - (لم يطبع)
137.      الفرائض السراجية - الامام محمد بن محمود بن عبد الرشيد السجاوندي الحنفي – بخط سليمان كرذون – 1264هج
138.      حاشية الشيخ على العدوى المالكى  على شرح الجوهرة لعبد السلام اللقانى – بخط محمد السنديونى تلميذ الحفنى سنة 1175 – مكتوبة فى حياة المؤلف -  (لم يطبع)
139.      كفايه اللبيب في حل شرح ابي شجاع للخطيب - الشيخ حسن المدابغى – بخط محمد ابى النور القادرى نسا الرفاعى – سنة1247هج – 50 ملزمة
140.      حاشية الشيخ حسن المدابغى على شرح التحرير للشيخ زكريا الانصارى – الجزء الثانى –43 ملزمة - (لم يطبع)
141.      احياء علوم الدين  - الامام الغزالى  - بخط محمد بن الشيخ عمر الكيلانى سنة 1226هج
142.      المقاصد الحسنة فى الاحاديث المشتهرة – الشيخ عبد الباقى الزرقانى – تملك على خفاجى – دت
143.      مختصر صحيح البخارى – الامام عبد الله بن ابى جمرة – دت
144.      شرح الاربعين النووية  - الشيخ احمد حجازى الفشنى  - سنة 1274هج
145.      شرح تصريف العزي- احمد بن محمود بن جبريل, الاصفهيدي الجيلي – ناقص الخاتمة - (لم يطبع)
146.      شرح ورد لسحر – الشيخ عبد الله الشرقاوى – ناقص العنوان والخاتمة - (لم يطبع)
147.      مسلسل عاشوراء – العلامة محمد الامير المالكى – دت
148.        فتح المنان المروى بمورد الظمآن (فى علم رسم القرآن) – الشيخ عبد الواحد بن عاشر صاحب المرشد المعين – ناقص
149.      كتاب فى الفقه يبدأ من باب واجبات الصلاة – مكتوب بالقسطنطينية سنة 963هجرية
150.      أحكام النجوم  - بن الشكر المغربى – ناقص من اخره
151.      حاشية على فضائل رمضان للاجهورى – لتلميذ الشخ المدابغى ن من اخره
152.      كتاب معرفة التصوف – الشيخ تاج الدين الذاكر – ن اخره
153.      كتاب فى مولد وسيرة النبى صلى الله عليه واله وصحبه وسلم – ن اخره
154.      كتاب فى صفات المريدين وشروطهم – سيدى عبد الوهاب الشعرانى – ناقص من اوله
155.      الثغر البسام فيمن يجهل من نفسه المقام – سيدى مصطفى البكرى – ناقص اربع ورقات من اخره 
156.      شرح منظومة فى الفلك الميقاتى – على ابو السعود – بخطه سنة 1232 – ن من اوله
157.      القول المتين فى بيان امور الدين – الشيخ احمد الاشمونى – بخط محمد الباجورى لم يكمله
158.      كتاب فى النحو خطه جميل جدا  - 400صفحة
159.        شرح همزية الامام البوصيرى – الشيخ احمد الصاوى المالكى – ينتهى عند البيت كل رجس يزيد الخلق سوء(لم يطبع)

----------


## الوفائى

تم بيع المخطوطات كلها والحمد لله
قريبا قائمة اخرى ان شاء الله

----------


## ايمن شعبان

هل عند سيادتكم طبقات ابن سعد

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

سبحان الله هذا الكم من المخطوطات لم يطبع ؟! الامر يستحق من العناية وصرف الجهد من اجل تحقيقها ونشرها وطبعها بدلا من الكتابة والتاليف ربما فيما لاينفع وغالبه مكرر اين من ينفض الغبار عن تراثنا .

----------


## يحيى صالح

الكثير منها مؤلفات صوفية، نسأل الله معافاة مَِن اشتراها والله يُعَوِّضه خيرًا مما دفعه مقابلها.

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

اكثر من ربع تلك الرسائل المخطوطة نافع بعضها يتعلق بالاثر والحديث واخر في اللغة والصرف الا اذا حاسبت الكتب على مؤلفيها ومصنفيها فلن يسلم احدا من عباد الله ،والحكمة ضالة المؤمن ياخذ ما يراه نافعا ويدع غيره.

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

> الكثير منها مؤلفات صوفية، نسأل الله معافاة مَِن اشتراها والله يُعَوِّضه خيرًا مما دفعه مقابلها.


صدقت اخي يحيى فيما ذكرت من احتوائها على كتب خرافية حرم اهل العلم بيعها لمن لا يمكنه التميز بين النافع من غيره جزاك الله خيرا على نصحك.

----------


## المخلافي

الاخ الكريم / الوفائي          السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا طالب دراسات عليا وابحث عن مخطوطة لتحقيقها ولكن لم اتمكن من العثور على أي مخطوطة لعدم معرفتي بما تحقق منها , ويبدو انك على معرفة بذلك , فأرجو منك أن ترشدني الى اسم مخطوطة لم تحقق تكون في الفقه الاسلامي 
واكون شاكراً لك معروفك 
والسلام عليكم

----------


## الوفائى

1.    بغية المحتاج فى المجرب من العلاج - محمود محرم - مذهب الشرفة فقط – عليه تملك للشيخ مصطفى العروسى -  بخط عبد الهادى الحنفى 1262
*1.     المرشد للزائر والدليل فى اماكن القدس والخليل – خادم الصخرة الشريفة محمود الانصارى  - بخطه سنة1331
*

----------


## علي حسين المغربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , أخي الحبيب وفقني الله وإياك والمسلمين وجعل الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة مثوانا ومثواك يارب العالمين وجميع المسلمين,أريد من فضلك مخطوط(الضياء الوضاح في تفسير سورة الانشراح) لفضيلة الشيخ الفقير إلى ربه محمود محمد السبعاوي المتوفى 1355هجريا على صاحبها أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم ..وجزاك الله خير , ارسلها على الايميل (a_l_i1406@hotmail.com  ) 
رد علي من فضلك وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

لله درك أخي، ماشاء الله أتحفتنا بهذه النوادر، فهل يا ترى أجد عندك مخطوطا في قراءة عاصم للشيخ المسند صالح بن محمد اللمطي و الموسوم ب: ثمرة التيسير؟ المرجو إفادتنا جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## صالح الجسار

أريد مخطوطًا (رسالة حوالي 30-40 لوحًا) في البلاغة ويُفضل أن يكون ناسخها متوفى قبل عام 1000 هـ

----------

